# ~Black Bettas~



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Lets all share our beautiful black bettas!

I recently bought this black melano OHM feathertail/rosetail from petsmart. Once his fine are longer I'll know if he's a feathertail or rosetail. It's basically the same thing, feathertail is just a extreme rosetail.


















I had this guy a few months ago, I ended up giving him to a friend who loooooved him lol. He's a black lace crowntail from petsmart.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my gorgeous black orchid CT boy, Phantom:
















i'll get better pics later :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

not to double post but he looks rose tail  feather tail is more "unequal" rigid fins from what i seen


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope Kotori counts, he's got black fins and a really dark multicolour pattern. He's also one of the hardest fishies to take pics of


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I think this guy will count...MaJesty



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

This is Arashi my walmart find! The flash really washed him out. In real life he is a lot darker.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Shruikan!!!! I love my Black Orchid boy! I plan to breed him to a BO-CT female I got from Chard! I can't wait to see their children! LOL




























He's what recently got me into the betta hobby recently... 12 bettas later! LOL Everyone else's fish are gorgeous too!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

phantom's brother XD ^^^


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Right? Hey they could be! LOL I love black orchids! I'm a huge fan ever since we got a shipment of them in a while back and I got this boy! I can't wait to breed them.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

*black beard*

View attachment 48798


is this like a virtual family reunion:lol:


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

YES! I love it! Nice fish! I'm hoping to get more purple color in my spawn because the female is more purple/blue than the male <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

RedneckBettaGuru said:


> View attachment 48798
> 
> 
> is this like a virtual family reunion:lol:


 i know right?  i was thinking about breeding phantom to lacey when she gets more bigger :lol:


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Spike is my only true black one, but Spreckers mitt Mittens and Jerk have some black to them. Didn't know if they would count or not since they are blue with some black on them. :-?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the first one is another brother :-D but beautiful boys though ;-)


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

HAHA. totally. I must see a spike flare. I have to get off of here now, I have Betta things to do.


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

Black coloration is very difficult to get unless you are lucky and you get the right female who carry a lot of black gene. For my part, i tried to get super black dragon hm like that fish showing in here, but it is not now. Hopefully, one of my Thai friend breeder will get it one day.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my word, don't complain. He is phenomenal, A Black and white Dragon Halfmoon. Amazing!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, these are all very beautiful! I've had a few black dragons as well

forgot this girl
Black copper









this black dragon was phenomenal, he sadly died of dropsy though


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that  but pretty girl


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here i got a good pic of Phantom :-D :


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> I hope Kotori counts, he's got black fins and a really dark multicolour pattern. He's also one of the hardest fishies to take pics of


 I love this betta! veils and roundtails are most always overlooked and not seen as "quality", but i think those people are nuts! and I especially love this one!


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> here i got a good pic of Phantom :-D :


Black Beard misses his brother:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL phantom XD phantom probably does too, isn't strange we never found a sister? :lol:


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

I know right, shes out there somewhere.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe someone in the forum has one


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

check out coppers post in the previous page, Maybe??


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she isn't CT but probably unless copper bought her off the internet


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

speaking of blacks, does anyone have any females for adoption/sale? PM me! Thanks.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I love these black bettas! @[email protected] All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww thanks Kfish, here's my girl that passed away:







\she had a black body


----------

